# Wall Panels



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

Bryan have you seen these 

http://www.armstrong.com/pdbupimages/188271.pdf


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice looking and easy to use. The diffusers are made by somebody else for them

The thickest panels are only 1" so no bass control at all and very little below a few hundred Hz. Hard to say what exactly as they only give the average NRC rather than specifying by band as is standard.

Bryan


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am really glad I made my own from rigid fiberglass and 1x2's. It may not be what you need but they were a snap to put together. Brad nailer, chop saw, butt joints and a staple gun. It literally took us 2 hours to make and cover 10 of them. And you can make them any size you want. And DIY will save tons of money so you can afford DIY chunky bass traps for the corners.


----------

